# Retired police horses!



## Alyshashadow (6 October 2015)

Hello!
I've got a question about retired police horses, do they get rehomed to the public?
I've wanted a police horse for as long as I can remember, I thought about it before I got both of my thoroughbreds but at the time I couldn't really find much information so decided on a retired racehorse instead and then another one &#128521; 
Now I have a lot more time I would really like to look into it further. At the moment I have a 33 year old shetland one thoroughbred and a cob x shire type. I own my own yard and have a lot of time on my hands. I've heard they come with there problems but I'm used to problem horses (my Tb is a rearer) I've broke in youngsters etc. I'm a very confident rider and even if I was only allowed to hack/show the police horse I would be happy!
By the way I'm 18, about 5'6 not sure on weight but I'm a heavier rider. 
Please help


----------



## chillipup (6 October 2015)

Not sure what the Police rehoming protocol is but maybe have a go at Googling it. What are your reasons for acquiring an ex-police horse? How about a school mistress/master? Or maybe one from the King's Troop. Though I am aware they all come with quirks.


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (7 October 2015)

I might be wrong, but I believe they have extended their working life to 20 years in the Police Force nowadays. This link might be able to help, or give a contact address for you to try. Best of luck in your quest  http://www.gmp.police.uk/Live/nhoodv3.nsf/WebsitePages/C55080F9E06A9D4F80257A95003BC244?OpenDocument


----------



## EQUIDAE (7 October 2015)

I recently went to an open day and they said that as they work until they are 20 now adays they retire them to field. They are all retired to one of the well known charity places but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Alyshashadow (7 October 2015)

chillipup said:



			Not sure what the Police rehoming protocol is but maybe have a go at Googling it. What are your reasons for acquiring an ex-police horse? How about a school mistress/master? Or maybe one from the King's Troop. Though I am aware they all come with quirks.
		
Click to expand...

I've just always loved police horses! I'm not exactly looking for a horse right now but if I was to find out I could re home a police horse I would defiantly consider it. I'll have a look at kings troop horses. Thanks!


----------



## Piglet (20 October 2015)

There will be lots of Police horses probably coming up for re-homing/sale as our Home Secretary &#55357;&#56865; decides to cut the Police Force down to the very basics, the Police Horses will probably become an expensive commodity and along with the rest of the Police Officers/staff will be put onto the scrap heap &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;


----------

